
Two flying taxi startups got Pentagon funding - smaili
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/10/flying-cars-taxis-pentagon-us-military-funds-joby-kitty-hawk
======
ryanmercer
Doesn't surprise me. The tech would be great for extracting battlefield
casualties and fatalities.

~~~
Someone
Given that they are -electric-, I would think they’re thinking of stealthy
operations. For ‘regular’ military use, noise and pollutions are less of a
concern than for civilian use.

~~~
ryanmercer
Oh for sure they'll have all sorts of application but they can already do that
one well with parachutes and some special forces even deploy with mountain
bikes.

Evacuating casualties though keeps you from having to land a 6 million dollar
medevac black hawk with a crew of 4 and support like 1 or more Apache (36
million) and/or Kiowa (5 million) as support gunships.

Depending on the condition of the casualty you could send it in alone or with
1 medic on it. Depending on the distance you could just have it drop in, have
the person loaded on and have it hop a short distance out to where a medic is
waiting with a more traditional medevac.

You aren't likely to get one of these carrying more than a couple of people
due to range and battery weight so primary usage I see is for medevac.

